

Ask HN: Should I Limit Users to 140 chars? - bpeters

When building a new communication platform, should I limit users to only 140 chars. Twitter has shown that sharing bite sized information limited to 140 chars is a viable way to communicate. However, when looking toward the future, is this a good thing or bad thing for users? Should I limit them, or should I let them be open ended or some other desired amount?<p>I understand that these can be circumstantial, but what are these circumstances and how do I apply them?
======
notahacker
Unless your communication platform is designed to send SMS messages and/or
tweets, I'd say a _slightly_ more generous limitation would be better.

It is possible for communications to have the virtue of brevity without the
need for URL shorteners and abbreviations everywhere.

------
timpeters
I agree with respect to mobile device users and they would understand given
limitations of text messaging and how they have become familiar with messaging
with few characters. PC users will want to explain in more detail and this
should be accommodated. That said I suggest not leave it open ended, but some
limit so they net their feedback.

------
pkamb
Completely depends on what kind of "communication" you're trying to promote.
Twitter wanted people to send short, timely messages so they limited message
length. How do you want people to use your service? Put constraints on your
product to encourage that particular behavior.

~~~
bpeters
I am trying to influence intimate sharing behavior between exclusive groups,
but I want them to be bite sized to be digest simply, promoting usage.

~~~
pkamb
Assuming that they should be bite sized is a mistake, because the best
"intimate sharing between exclusive groups" message might actually be long and
detailed. Go look at how exclusive groups communicate now, and model your
design to promote those qualities that you find. The problem is you're saying
"I want them to be bite sized" not "exclusive groups tend to send bite sized
communications."

~~~
bpeters
Good point, I will do some further investigation :) I am trying to create a
more exclusive groups product, but I want to keep information sharing to quick
bite sized chunks. I guess that might not be a solution though.

------
mariust
I would do the following: for mobile users Yes, for PC's no. And here is why
because when they send more then 140 chars on mobile it becomes 2 messages or
more (more carrier fees).

~~~
bpeters
On mobile you are refereeing to text messages, correct?

~~~
mariust
Yes indeed

